# Lining issues after menopause



## Don’t give up (Nov 12, 2015)

I’m posting again in this group as I haven’t had much advice from other groups. Has anyone here got any advice on how you got your lining thick enough for a DE transfer. Mine won’t budge from 4.8. I’m on Progynova (orally) evorel patches and viagra (vaginally). I’m taking all the recommended supplements. I’ve just started acupuncture and do light exercise. I had no lining issues before menopause which was forced due to chemo after breast cancer. 

Does it improve with time? If I keep doing mock cycles, or am I just kidding myself?

Thanks all


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi. I assume you've tried 
Raspberry leaf tea
Beetroot juice
Pomegranate juice
Clexane....?

If no.joy ask your Dr for tamoxifen 
X


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Evorel patches usually do the trick. How much are you on? I was on progynova for 10 days and my lining only grew to 4.9. Then the put me on Demestril 100 (the respective Evorel brand in Greece) and my lining grew to 8.4 in 4 days. 
i know that it may sound silly but also walk for 1 hour per day to increase blood flow to the uterus. Also, plenty of lentils and red meat. Then l’arginine 3 times per day (i think 6mg? Don’t remember very well) and baby aspirin once per day. Also vitamin E (but you said you already take all necessary supplements). 
wishing you all the best 🤞


----------



## Don’t give up (Nov 12, 2015)

K jade said:


> Hi. I assume you've tried
> Raspberry leaf tea
> Beetroot juice
> Pomegranate juice
> ...


----------



## Don’t give up (Nov 12, 2015)

Efi78 said:


> Evorel patches usually do the trick. How much are you on? I was on progynova for 10 days and my lining only grew to 4.9. Then the put me on Demestril 100 (the respective Evorel brand in Greece) and my lining grew to 8.4 in 4 days.
> i know that it may sound silly but also walk for 1 hour per day to increase blood flow to the uterus. Also, plenty of lentils and red meat. Then l’arginine 3 times per day (i think 6mg? Don’t remember very well) and baby aspirin once per day. Also vitamin E (but you said you already take all necessary supplements).
> wishing you all the best 🤞


Hey, 
Thank you. My first mock cycle I was on 6mg Progynova for 10 days but lining only got to 4.8, I was then put on 200mg of evorel (patches) every other day for 4 days and my lining went up to just 4.9. My second mock cycle I took 8mg progynova, and 200 evorel every other day, plus a baby aspirin and my lining still only got to 5.0 by day 10 then by day 13 it had gone down to 4.8 again. My estrogen levels were at 1600 when they took bloods, which is high. So, the estrogen is being absorbed. This time I’m on 6mg Progynova and 200 evorel every other day, plus viagra vaginally. I’m not holding out much hope as there is very little evidence on viagra for lining issues. I take vit D, E, iron, folic acid, magnesium and Spirulina tablets, plus I do at least an hour of walking every day. L’arginine is something I could try again. I used to take it. 
thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. 
x


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

I had similar issues due to long term bcp use. for me I found after 6-7 high dose mocks/ months I was up to 7.7mm. It takes a while I think for your body to come out of that state xx


----------



## Don’t give up (Nov 12, 2015)

msahxox said:


> I had similar issues due to long term bcp use. for me I found after 6-7 high dose mocks/ months I was up to 7.7mm. It takes a while I think for your body to come out of that state xx


Thank you, that gives me some hope but I’m not sure it works the same after menopause. I remember it taking ages for my periods to go back to normal after bcp.
Feeling rather hopeless after everything else but I will keep going, despite the drugs making me feel terrible. Thank you.xxxx


----------

